

Square launches IFTTT channel, lets your transactions trigger almost anything - ThomPete
http://venturebeat.com/2014/07/24/square-launches-ifttt-channel-lets-your-transactions-trigger-almost-anything/

======
ericmsimons
This is a fantastic idea and I could definitely see small businesses finding
this useful. Now that I think about it, it would be so cool if there was an
IFTTT tie in for VISA cards. Make a purchase, update a google spreadsheet and
send me a text message if it's over $50. Basically your own highly
customizable version of Mint.

~~~
toomuchtodo
You won't get this directly from Visa, but depending on who your bank is you
could do this. I do this by scraping Simple's interface
([https://simple.com](https://simple.com)).

When a deposit over X hits my account, I initiate a transfer to Betterment.

~~~
ericmsimons
Totally. It would be cool if IFTTT started getting banks & credit cards on
board, that way it "just works" and you don't have to write custom software to
export your transactions.

------
ThomPete
For any of you wondering.

We have slowly but surely begun rolling out an API which allow us to connect
with various partner and allow merchants to build their own apps on top.

We have only just begun.

[https://connect.squareup.com/](https://connect.squareup.com/)

